# Fitting draught skirting to motorhome



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Just bought a Outdoor Revolution Movelite Awning for the Motorhome. Now I need to fix some draught skirting to eliminate wind and rain from coming in under the Van, but have no rail to feed the skirting into along the the bottom side of the Van body. Has anyone fitted a rail and can give me advice how to fit the draught skirting without drilling holes in the body?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I fitted some using Sikaflex 252 I think it was, and it is still on after 6 years, (My mate has the van now).

But, I now use a skirt I had made that goes all around the van on the outside and is pegged down all around and has poles, It stops all drafts from coming in and is far better than the short skirts.


----------



## Fizzer (Jun 9, 2010)

Les,

Where did you get the skirt from, that's the type i'm looking for.

Cheers

Martin


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Martin,
I had it made to measure at (I think it is called) Chesterfield Tent and camping supplies, 14 GISBORNE CLOSE, IRELAND INDUSTRIAL PARK,STAVELEY, CHESTERFIELD , S43 3PE 

I measured the total length required from awning around outside of camper to other side of awning, then the depth required, I had pockets made every meter to fit poles in, and eyelets around the bottom.

I had it made from very lightweight material both windproof and waterproof, I then located some carbon fibre rods off ebay and had them cut to the length required with a point on one end, They cost me about £30 and the fabric cost me £150, But it has been well worth every penny.


----------



## Roydoy (Nov 14, 2009)

*Draught skirting for awning*

Go to one of the motorhome shows, don't know the name of the company but we bought a nice new windbreak with metal spikes and metal tops and they do a mini one to use as a skirt for the awning, don't know why someone didn't think of it before. It just looks like a miniature windbreak about 18 inches to 24 inches in height and it just goes right along the side of the motorhome.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

You can use the small suction cups which have a hook on them, you can buy them from Wilkinsons at 59p each.
We bought a new awning at Knutsford which came with a draft skirt.
If you use it upside down you can use the pegging out eylets and the suction cups.

Mike


----------

